# Leds para hacer lampara



## pani_alex (Nov 28, 2007)

Recien estaba por amazon buscando unos focos economicos led y en el unico que hay dice que no se pierda el tiempo con ese peus haciendo uno mismo se consigue uno mejor y mas potente aparte de que la persona que compro se le quemaron mas de la mitad ya y supuestamente es para 100.000 horas.
Entonces para hacerlos aun mas economicos pense en hacerlos de 12v y ponerlos bajo un panel solar con una bateria. Los led blancos segun la tabla que encontre por internet son de 3.6v y en 12v entran 3 a 4v cu y se le esta dando una sobrecarga de 0.4v a cada led lo cual es admisible. Ahora tengo una duda, la sobrecarga de divide o se le tira al primer led?
ahh, ahora recuerdo que una ves ya havia comprado leds de alta luminisencia rojos y puse 4 en serie a 12v = 3v c/u pero se me quemaron al instante, alguien sabe si los de alta luminiscecia blancos son de 3.6.

Segun yo tengo entendido hay 3 tipos de led
- los normales que consumen entre 15 y 25 mA segun el color (creo que la tabla de voltajes que tengo es de esta, es mas es la unica que encuentro en internet)
- los de bajo consumo que segun vi alguien los mencionava en un foro consuen 2mA (no se si manejan los mismos voltajes)
- los de alta luminiscencia (no se si manejan el mismo voltaje ni amperaje)
si alguien que sepa exactamente sobre eso me puede echar una mano pues los de alta luminicencia son 6 veces mas caros que los normanles y la ultima ves queme 8 en solo dos pruebas, desde alli no quiero ni tocar y todas las veces que pregunto nadie sabe


----------



## ciri (Nov 28, 2007)

Los 0.4v, se dividen en todos, si fueran todos exactamente igual.. se divide por todos..

Pero el principal error está en no colocarle por lo menos una pequeña resistencia, para limitar la corriente, por de menos de unos 100ohm, creo que estaría, bien..


----------



## pani_alex (Nov 29, 2007)

esta bien, todo el mundo me dice que le coloque la resistencia asi que me doy. Cual es la formula para hallar el valor de la resistencia? le puedo poner de cualquier valor hablando de los wats? xq tengo muchos circuitos biejos y puedo buscar alli uno.
Ahora lo de los voltajes de cada tipo de led y de los colores alguien tiene conocimiento?


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 29, 2007)

R = ( Vin - Vo ) ÷ Io
Pd = ( Vin - Vo ) × Io
Donde: 
Vin = Tensión de alimentación contínua constante (V)
Vo = Tension del LED obtenida del datasheet correspondiente (V)
Io = Corriente del LED obtenida del datasheet correspondiente (A)
R = Resistencia mínima para no quemar el LED (Ω)
Pd = Potencia disipada por la resistencia R (W)


----------



## EVANGELINA MOSQUEDA (Nov 29, 2007)

Hice la prueba con la formula que da Nilfred, y ya tiene 1 hora encendido un led de alta luminosidad sin calentarse .  El led es de 4.5 Vcc  y 20 mA, la pila de 9V,  entonces  9 menos 4.5= 4.5 entre .020 = Resistencia de 225 ohms.  Estoy utilizando una resistencia de 270 ohms.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 29, 2007)

Ley de Ohm:
I = V ÷ R
Pd = V² ÷ R

Para 4.5 V:
270Ω = 16,667 mA 75 mW
220Ω = 20,455 mA 92 mw

Me parece que estas perdiendo brillo con la resitencia de 270Ω, te recomiendo la de 220Ω.
Confirmalo mirando la curva de mcd/mA en el datasheet, si hay mucha dierencia entre 16 mA y 20 mA.


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 5, 2008)

para que no te sea muy fastidioso usar formulas, aqui te dejo este programa que lo encontre en la red, sirve para calcular la resistencia del led dependiendo del voltaje. como tambien te da otras opciones de por ejemplo conectar el led en serie o paralelo... esta es la direccion... http://ledcalc.com/


----------

